# Babies!



## cteague (Jan 22, 2017)

Went down to feed this morning and Molly didnt meet me at the gate. She is talking alot and she has went into the shed. Shes doing the same thing Anabell did. Very vocal. So i think i will have more babies today at some point!. So fingers crossed and prayers they get here safe and shes ok after. This is a side view of her from a few days ago.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 22, 2017)

So exciting! Hope you get twins!


----------



## Gabby (Jan 22, 2017)

Ah!!! Can't wait for an update!


----------



## lalabugs (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 22, 2017)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 22, 2017)

YAY!  for multiple doelings


----------



## TAH (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## cteague (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## cteague (Jan 22, 2017)

We were so hoping the spotted one was a doe. But they are both bucks. We will be keeping the spotted one for future breeding. They are both so darn cute!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 22, 2017)

Adorable!


----------



## TAH (Jan 22, 2017)

Adorable!


----------



## cteague (Jan 22, 2017)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Adorable!


Thank u!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 22, 2017)

I have a name for your spotted buckling.......Moon Pie!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 22, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 22, 2017)

Oh they are so Cute!! Congradulations!!


----------



## cteague (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks everyone! We are truly blessed!


----------



## Sunny Searle (Jan 23, 2017)

Love them, beautiful!


----------



## micah wotring (Jan 23, 2017)

Late to the party but glad everything went okay!

It doesn't get much cuter than a baby goat. PERIOD. .  ..............


----------



## cteague (Jan 23, 2017)

Im afraid im gonna loose them. Molly wont let them eat and i cant get them to eat from a bottle. Pray for my little ones.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 23, 2017)

Can you hold or tie her so they can eat?


----------



## nstone630 (Jan 23, 2017)

LOVE THEM!!! What is up with the black and white so far this year


----------



## nstone630 (Jan 23, 2017)

cteague said:


> Im afraid im gonna loose them. Molly wont let them eat and i cant get them to eat from a bottle. Pray for my little ones.



Hold or tie her up and help them nurse. I pray you can figure something out. I know having them take a bottle can be tricky  @Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer  Any Tips!!!????


----------



## TAH (Jan 23, 2017)

Can you let them drink off of your other doe? 

Have they drank anything since they were born? 
Are they weak at all?


----------



## Gabby (Jan 23, 2017)

Oh my goodness they're precious! Good luck getting them to feed, either from a doe or a bottle! I'm lacking in the advice department but just wanted to say they're adorable and my thoughts are with you.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 23, 2017)

I would hold that doe and let those babies nurse.  If you don't have a milkstand you could try clipping her collar to a fence and holding one of her back legs up so she can't jump around so much - even though she'll still probably try.  Are you absolutely sure she's not letting them feed?  Are you trying to feed them her milk or a replacer?


----------



## cteague (Jan 23, 2017)

They are doing great. Running all over the place!


nstone630 said:


> LOVE THEM!!! What is up with the black and white so far this year


----------



## cteague (Jan 23, 2017)

We tried and it made things worse. Will try again.


NH homesteader said:


> Can you hold or tie her so they can eat?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 23, 2017)

Are you using the dams milk/colostrum of a powder?

What type of nipple are you using on the bottle. My favorite to get kids started is the red & yellow pritcherd nipple. Some kids put up a fuss but I have always gotten them to take to the bottle- even kids that have already nursed. You have put a little sugar on the nipple to get the kid to smack its lips- hopefully to get it suckling. 

If you absolutely cannot get the kid to take the bottle, you can put some colostrum in a syringe and slowing drip it on the kids tongue. 

Are you keeping the milk at 102 degrees? I was helping a lady a few months back, her newborn kids were extremely hungry but wouldn't take the bottle. Didn't matter what she did.
I called her and asked when the last time she warmed the milk. She said 45 minutes ago 
She only had 3 ozs of milk in the bottle, it chills fast and the kids wont drink chilled milk. 
She called back 3 minutes, right after the milk was warmed the kid drank it right down!

How are the kids acting? I would bring them inside at this point and really work on them to take the bottle if they are acting hungry. How full are their bellies right now?
Temp? If they are chilled, warm them first

You could try holding momma again. Offer her some grain while others hold/ and get the kids to latch on.

How is the dam? 
I have seen quite a few sudden rejections all stem from either a retained placenta or mastitis. They were great dams until infection set in. Take the temp of the dam and see if you can "troubleshoot" any problems. Are her teats cracked, chapped, or cut? That can cause the doe to kick like crazy!
How does her milk look?

Has she just suddenly done this, or was she an already iffy mom?


----------



## cteague (Jan 23, 2017)

My husband went down and checked them before we left for work. She let them nurse a little. This is her 1st babies so this behavior is new to us to. I got the babies warm and dry. In a straw bed. They are kinda sluggish vs what the other 2 were. I tried replacer because she kicked me even when i tried to let them nurse. But hopefully she will come around. Im hoping what he saw this evening is a sign shes tryin to take care of them.


----------



## cteague (Jan 23, 2017)

TAH said:


> Can you let them drink off of your other doe?
> 
> Have they drank anything since they were born?
> Are they weak at all?


We tried that. She didnt kick them but she would walk off. We were so hoping.


----------



## cteague (Jan 23, 2017)

They did nurse the 1st day. So i know they got colostrum. I hope we didnt move in to fast. We had to get her out of the field and under the shelter because the storms were on the way. I hope we didnt mess up. but i will do everything i can to save these little guys. Breaks my heart.


----------



## cteague (Jan 23, 2017)

Missed one of the questions. Im using a baby bottle. That is what i raised my boys on. Maybe the feed store will have one of those nipples that was suggested.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 23, 2017)

I have pulled and bottle raised many, many kids, I can say from experience that using normal baby bottle nipples are the worst when it comes to new kids who have never had a bottle. 
Go out to the feed store and get these
http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/pr...ritchard-style-nipples-pack-of-2?cm_vc=-10005

If they are acting sluggish I would bring them inside your house to keep them warm, maybe give a small amount of nurtidrench to keep them perky.

You need to tie that doe up and either milk her or put the babies on her. Tie her collar, put a rope around her belly, and tie both legs. On the legs, tie above the hock so when she kicks pressure will be applied to the tendon, when this happens its almost impossible for her to kick again.
Do you have any goat friends or breeders you could call to get some REAL goats milk? Your vet might know someone.

What is the temp of the momma doe? You really need to be looking at her.

I don't think you caused this. When we dam raise I still pick up and move the kids constantly. Moving them shouldn't make the dam reject the kids.


----------



## cteague (Jan 24, 2017)

Molly must have had a change in heart or they got so hungry they got her in a corner. They were like rag dolls yesterday. And i really thought i was gonna lose them. They are up playing today. Both sides of her udder have been nursed. And she ate very good.


----------



## cteague (Jan 24, 2017)

So sorry for the alarm. Thank u all for everything!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 24, 2017)

Glad it all worked out for ya...ya got some really nice looking "Little Ones"


----------



## samssimonsays (Jan 24, 2017)

Glad it all worked out and WOW! That buckling is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## nstone630 (Jan 24, 2017)

Glad it all worked out! Those kids are beautiful!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 24, 2017)

Great news!


----------



## cteague (Jan 24, 2017)

Thank u. I was one terrified goat mom. Will still keep an eye on my doe for any change.


----------



## TAH (Jan 24, 2017)

YAY...!


----------



## cteague (Jan 26, 2017)

Where do u get the boxes to put them in to dehorn them? Are they necessary? And the 1st set will be 2 weeks sunday. Have i missed the window to dehorn them? They just seem so small. Nubs are barely there. And what size diameter dehorner do u use? I saw one by Rhinhart is it a good one?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 26, 2017)

we made the box to hold them in when dehorning....like DH looked on line and found some instructions or at least got the basic idea.  We have Nigies so our box is built to fit them.

I think ours is a Rhinhart...tagging others who can give some help @OneFineAcre @Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice  I am sure there are more


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 26, 2017)

We use a box, but you can burn without it. A box is a little easier for some. We didn't have time to build it ourselves so we ordered one from caprine supply. 
I'd have to check the size of our iron. I think it's 3/4 of an inch but don't remember. 
The kids might still be "in range", we go by size not necessarily age. 

Because you are newer to this and it sounds like it's your first time, have you considered having a vet or another dairy goat breeder do it and teach you?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 26, 2017)

If they are bucks and 2 weeks old then your window is closing fast.


----------



## cteague (Jan 26, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> We use a box, but you can burn without it. A box is a little easier for some. We didn't have time to build it ourselves so we ordered one from caprine supply.
> I'd have to check the size of our iron. I think it's 3/4 of an inch but don't remember.
> The kids might still be "in range", we go by size not necessarily age.
> 
> Because you are newer to this and it sounds like it's your first time, have you considered having a vet or another dairy goat breeder do it and teach you?


I called the vet but they want to scoop them out. I think I would rather just burn them. I think that will be alot less stressful.


----------



## cteague (Jan 26, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> If they are bucks and 2 weeks old then your window is closing fast.


Ok i may have to just try it some how. I did calves about 15 yrs ago. But that was in a class i had in college. And thats been many moons ago. Lol.


----------



## cteague (Jan 26, 2017)

I may get a dehorner and just take them to the vet....soon. they have one at my feed store but it looks aweful big. It was a 5/8". Will that be to big?


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 26, 2017)

5/8 is smaller than 3/4... I would think you can place the tip over the bud and see if it's the right size before you start. You can do it without the box but it will take two people and one with a good strong and steady grip to hold that head still. There are YouTube videos you can check out to see it done.

Just one of many:


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 26, 2017)

Also, Caprine Supply sells the aluminum collar for the box and it comes with plans to make the box.  

The kids are just adorable but, I swear the one guy is striped not spotted  .   Glad your doe came around.  sometimes the FF are not sure what's happening and uncooperative...not often but as you see it happens.   Next time she'll be a champ!

Congrats on the kids.


----------



## cteague (Jan 30, 2017)

Mini Horses said:


> Also, Caprine Supply sells the aluminum collar for the box and it comes with plans to make the box.
> 
> The kids are just adorable but, I swear the one guy is striped not spotted  .   Glad your doe came around.  sometimes the FF are not sure what's happening and uncooperative...not often but as you see it happens.   Next time she'll be a champ!
> 
> Congrats on the kids.


Folks tell me to call him zebra lol


----------



## cteague (Jan 30, 2017)

cteague said:


> Folks tell me to call him zebra lol


Not really sure what we are going to call him. We are looking at old names. Kinda like Pete. Lol


----------



## cteague (Jan 30, 2017)

Tomorrow is going to be a stressful day.  Its time to do the worst part of raising these lil guys. We are gonna disbud. Not excited. But it is that or they get caught in the fence, break thier necks, or worse. Coyotes or dogs get them if they got stuck. So we will see how it goes.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 30, 2017)

I have a friend that does some of mine for me. She wraps them in big towel and then gets on her knees and puts the kids between her legs, as if she was sitting on them. She puts another towel or burlap bag over her legs so she doesn't get burned. She will burn one side, ice it and then burn the other and ice it. Then she sprays with AluShield. 

She uses a Rhinehart 30 iron with a 1/2 tip.  If you have to use an extension cord make sure it is a 12 gauge. I have been told, and no proof, that a smaller gauge cord will not allow the iron to get hot enough. We do them with a 12 gauge cord and no problems.

I have to do 4 tomorrow as well.   I use a box.


----------



## cteague (Jan 30, 2017)

babsbag said:


> I have a friend that does some of mine for me. She wraps them in big towel and then gets on her knees and puts the kids between her legs, as if she was sitting on them. She puts another towel or burlap bag over her legs so she doesn't get burned. She will burn one side, ice it and then burn the other and ice it. Then she sprays with AluShield.
> 
> She uses a Rhinehart 30 iron with a 1/2 tip.  If you have to use an extension cord make sure it is a 12 gauge. I have been told, and no proof, that a smaller gauge cord will not allow the iron to get hot enough. We do them with a 12 gauge cord and no problems.
> 
> I have to do 4 tomorrow as well.   I use a box.


We are going to build one while the iron heats up. Ive been watching the videos and they seem to recover quick. But im still nervous since this is the 1st time we have done this.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 30, 2017)

Good luck and happy burning. Be prepared for the smell... I'm sure you've smelled burning hair before. Just be steady and carry on.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 31, 2017)

Shave the head and it doesn't really smell.

You are going to build a box while the iron heats up??? Slow iron or fast building?  It took me about 2 hours to build the box and about 20 minutes max to heat up the iron.


----------



## cteague (Jan 31, 2017)

The one im getting said to heat it for 90 minutes. I will read the directions to be sure. I looked at so many on line and cant remember for sure which one was which. This one is at my co-op. I wanted a Rhinhart but didnt have time to order one to get it here for today. Im going to get a small trimmer to shave them 2. They have pulled all antibiotics for animals from the shelves here in TN. I was going to use Blue Kote like the videos showed but now cant get it. Heard tea tree oil was good to put on after. Or could i use neosporin since it has a triple antibiotic in it?


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 31, 2017)

I wouldn't use Neo since it softens the skin & you want it to stay drier.   Spray with some Bactine as it has some lidocaine in it & dries fast.  Just quick spray...makes ME feel better.

Well, guy who did mine -- 20 yrs raising goats -- did nothing.  I gave it a bottle & in a couple seconds it acted like nothing had happened  I  felt real bad though!  



Like banding, cutting, etc.   Sometimes we gotta do what we gotta do because it is safer for everyone in the long run.


----------



## cteague (Jan 31, 2017)

babsbag said:


> Shave the head and it doesn't really smell.
> 
> You are going to build a box while the iron heats up??? Slow iron or fast building?  It took me about 2 hours to build the box and about 20 minutes max to heat up the iron.


Glad u pointed that out to me. Lol it says just 90 seconds.  Whew a close one. Lol


----------



## cteague (Jan 31, 2017)

Should i knock the bud off? This dehorner says not to. But i think the directions are for calves. It also says not to put any medication on them. I want to do the right thing!


----------



## babsbag (Jan 31, 2017)

Yep, you are going to be a quick box builder.  LOL  My iron is probably ready sooner than 20 min. but I usually plug it in, get the kids, shave the head, etc  so it takes a bit for me to get ready. 
Yes, knock the bud off with the side of the iron. 

Test the iron on a piece of wood to make sure you have a nice dark ring and you are good to go. I don't use any antibiotics on them but I have one friend that gives a shot of the tetanus antitoxin, but I only know one person that does that. You are burning so it is pretty darn sterile. The AluShield is a silver spray, like a spray on bandaide. You can get it at TSC, but if you use it cover their eyes when you spray. I know one person that doesn't like the spray, but most of my friends use it, as does the vet. But if you don't have don't worry, you will be fine without it. I wouldn't put anything on the burn that would make it soft, you want it to scab. 

Wear leather gloves when you burn and you will be more confidant.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 31, 2017)

Should you decide to put anything on the burn, make sure it's not oil based. Putting oil on a burn just intensifies the burn, holds in the heat, and causes more damage. Why do we fry with oil vice water?


----------



## cteague (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks. I found a generic brand of the blue coat. But if u think i dont need to put anything on it then i wont. The store said i can take it back if i didnt open it.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 31, 2017)

I have had 100's of kids burned, I just recently started to do my own and I stink at it big time. I would say that about 75% of them have never had anything put on the burn. My one friend does like to ice them for about a minute but that might be more for her than them. Have a bottle ready as most of the time they like the comfort of the bottle or mom.


----------

